# How many Digitrax AR1 Automatic Reverse Controllers do I need for this layout?



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

How many Digitrax AR1 Automatic Reverse Controllers do I need for this layout?


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Someone else raised this plan a couple of months ago looking for advice on how to set up the reversing sections. See Need help planning reverse loops/circuits. You'll need to have 3 automatic reversing sections. We settled on the following 3 highlighted sections as probably being the best solution:


----------



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

Mark,

Thank you and I'm sorry!

My brother posted that on my behalf. I haven't used the forums much, and did not recall he'd done that.

Thank you for your kindness in responding again.

Ken


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Glad to be of help. All the thinking had already been done, so it was easy to repost the solution.


----------

